# Eaten a plastic bag!



## merlin39

Merlin has eaten a small plastic bag that had a handful of treats in it, I'm guessing there is nothing to do but wait to see what happens? If we haven't seen the bag in 24 hrs should we worry? What should we be on watch for?


----------



## Guest

The bag hopefully will come out whole, you may have to help it out though, eeeww 
Watch out for expanding belly or excessive panting. If you see either of these, it would be best to get to the vet immediately


----------



## ClaireandDaisy

One of mine ate the sealed plastic bag the chicken giblets come in (swallowed it whole). The bag eventually appeared - empty:scared:.


----------



## critter

Pre-packed poo ?? (sorry,I'll get my coat !), wayne.


----------



## merlin39

Really hope he will be ok! Seems to be eating fine so far and behaving normally! Will keep you posted!


----------



## Sled dog hotel

You dont say what breed or size dog it is? Obviously if the bags big and the dogs small it could cause a blockage. If its a big dog and small thin plastic bag it will pass through. If theres a blockage i think dogs usually try to vomit but nothing comes up. Does your vet have an emergency answering service? You could ring and ask advice if in doubt to put your mind at rest. Providing its not too long since he swallowed it they can give an injection to make him sick it up. Your insurance would cover it.


----------



## merlin39

He's a big cockerpoo, 13/14 kg ( small collie size bigger than a cocker anyway!)and it was a small cheap flimsy bag, we only use them to line the treat pouch when we have meaty treats! He had ripped it before it disappeared! Most likely a long thin strip rather than still bag shaped! He grabbed it off the side and before we could get it back it had gone! He still seems ok!


----------



## Sled dog hotel

If it was one of the really flimsy almost like plastic tissue paper bags for want of a better description plus if he shredded i would think it will pass through ok. But if your still worried just give you vet a call to put your mind at rest. Its better than a sleepness night.


----------



## SpringerHusky

I would be VERY VERY careful, do NOT let you dog out of your sight. Plastic was what in truth was the death of my dog, after eating plastic and getting twisted gut, he had the surgery but two months later tumours were found and his gut re-twisted and sadly he was placed to sleep. I can't find it but somewhere I read some plastics when ingested can cause cancer, i'm not sure if this is true or not but would not surprise me.


----------



## Fleur

Zipper ate a plastic bag last week - he found a thrown away sandwich in a bag - swallowed it in 2 gulps before I had chance to stop him.

Keep a close eye on him, as everyone has said.

Zipper passed the bag with no ill effect 24 hours later.


----------



## Guest

Scorcher ate a whole sock and passed it through whole. Shes only 15kg so shes small for a gsd dogs have a way of getting things out usually.


----------



## lexie2010

Lexie ate a plastic bag (it was roast chicken in a butchers bag that she found in hedge when we were out walking) she practically inhaled it so i couldnt get it off her. she vomited up most of it in 8hrs and the rest came out in her poop. i didnt sleep the nite she did it-kept her in ensuite! hope your dog is ok, they will never learn when food is involved!!!


----------



## Malmum

They are such a worry. Flynn ate a sock and vomited it up then a piece of bandage and passed it through. Marty a squeaky cow (vomited) and Kali a squeaky ball (vomited) - the perils of having small and large dogs. Now no toys are *ever* left around as I have been so very lucky and didn't even know about the sock and toys until they appeared - no symptoms at all! 

Just keep an eye out for the bag, am sure it'll pass and at least you know what's happened - they can be so quick at times it catches you un prepared.


----------



## Paddy Paws

I would make sure that you look out for any vomiting. If there is take along to the vet. (They wont be able to detect the bag on xray). It is highly likely to pass through without a problem.


----------



## merlin39

thanks for all your advice, hubby said there is no sign of it yet so will take a latex glove on our walk later just incase!! he seems fine so far eating and pooing as normal so hopefully nature will do it's thing!
will let you know what the outcome is!!


----------



## Malmum

Special patrol poo watch, lol - been there too! 

Hope it appears soon.


----------



## sue&harvey

shetlandlover said:


> Scorcher ate a whole sock and passed it through whole. Shes only 15kg so shes small for a gsd dogs have a way of getting things out usually.


In his short lifetime Harvey has chomped 5 socks, and vomited all 5 up on the kitchen floor  I never known hed eaten one until it comes up again. Now we are very careful with socks! (He is a small lad too 11kg)

Hope the plastic passes through soon


----------



## merlin39

Still no reappearance! He is eating and toileting fine and no sickness as yet so hoping it is just still in transit!


----------



## moboyd

one of my girls is a nightmare for eating things she shouldnt, and had to have surgery to remove them, on one occassion, un be known to me sha had swallowed a large dish cloth, she showed no signs for a couple of days, and I even took her to a show, the day after the show, she started to have signs that something was wrong, vomiting, then gave out this awful cry I knew something was wrong, took her to the vets, emergency surgery, they found a dish cloth, and a peice of plastic ball that had somehow caught onto the dish cloth and stopped its progress, in all from eating the cloth/ball it was probably about 4 days til she started taking ill. she never lost her appitite til the day it hurt her really bad and by that time it had travelled to her lower intestine, she lost some of that intestine during surgery.

Mo


----------

